# Really fat frog! Please help!



## cddrouin (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Guys! My female dart started getting really fat a few months ago. I can't tell if she is carrying eggs, or if it's something more serious. She keeps getting fatter and fatter. 

I do have a male in the terrarium with her. But I'm afraid that since her neck is swollen too, it might be bacteria? 

I have had her for 4 years now in this tank with no problems. I only recently introduced the male, that's why I am not ruling out the possibility of eggs. I just want to help her out!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh WOW!

What kind of frog is it and what kind of feeding schedule?


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

No clue, but that is a gorgeous frog. Best of luck


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no. That frog is really bloated. Bloating can be caused by a number of things, including organ failure. I'm not an expert but I've read such from the experts on here. I'll see if I can find some links. Do you have an exotic vet available?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You can try helping her with Amphibian Ringers Solution. Here is a link to the place where I've purchased it. Ringer Solution, Amphibian, Laboratory Grade, 1 L | Carolina.com

Here are some dendroboard links about bloating: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...southern-variabilis-froglet-3.html#post756076

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ent/75655-bacterial-infection.html#post668304

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/665262-post17.html


----------



## cddrouin (Jan 16, 2011)

frogface said:


> You can try helping her with Amphibian Ringers Solution. Here is a link to the place where I've purchased it. Ringer Solution, Amphibian, Laboratory Grade, 1 L | Carolina.com
> 
> Here are some dendroboard links about bloating:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. How long do I soak the frog for? Unfortunately I can't find an exotic vet so I will need to help her myself. I hope by the time the treatment comes in, I am not too late. Do the pet shops or drug stores sell anything similar that I can use on her while waiting for shipment of this product?


----------

